# 3d games GPU grid/Folding@w/e when idle



## pazsion (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been very curious about ways to form a shared vram / gpu rendering grid for maybe people who dont have killers rigs / laptop.. tho some lap tops are just sick these days.. =D intel atom

For internet gameings.. maybe the gpu network would be a separate service.. over wifi?


I have a server that s a p3 and 2 p2 procs that are good.. diffrent types but i have the barebones for the other 2 HP vectra series server?



would handle the ip/fw/av? in grid..With 1ghz, celeron socket 370 need a board with  the bios, to see if it even runs.. 
 stuff.. possible put one pci gfx card on each. but have a 600mhz and a 800mhz on back up.
when not gameing your resourses and gpu includeing vram.  would go to your selected projects.. and compute in grid. 

I'm about to retire a 478 2.8 northwood on a dell board.. for a phenom 4950 and maybe a ATI card with GDDR5 x2  4870 x2 or nvidia's 4700 x2.. tho i saw a 250 for $100


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

not entirely sure if i'm getting this right, but if you're thinking of using networked PC's for a realtime rendering farm... you're out of luck.

even with a 1ms ping, you'd be getting random frams on your screen out of sync constantly. you'd be getting a total jitterfest.


----------

